# Seafood in the South



## trav (Nov 30, 2003)

Living on the coast allows me to cook many foods from the sea.

Grilled Grouper:
Webber grills are one of the best,we do not use gas grills!
For one: 1 to 11/2 pound fillet

Hot grill:

Wet rub: 1/4 cup coarse mustard,any brand you like
1 garlic clove smashed to a pulp
1 tsp horseradish
1Tbl fresh dill,chopped fine
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
mix all together,  rub on both sides of fillet.

Grill on open grill for 10 to 15 minutes depending on thichness of fillet.

We also grill asparagus and peppers on the grill at the same time. 
great with beer or wine


----------



## trav (Nov 30, 2003)

*More*

Since I am still chained to my evil machine I will give you another favorite of our clan of seafood eaters.
Low Country Boil Savannah Style:
This will feed 15 or so people.

You can adjust the amounts and quanities to fit your cookout,this is about normal for my friends and me.

60 quart cooker,with propane heat stand.

2/3 full of water or mix with beer and water:
1 cup of Old Bay,1/4 cup texas pete,1 cup salt
bring to a boil for about 10 minutes,covered.
After the initial boil it should not come to a hard boil again,just let come to a low boil. 
2 Lb's  new (red) potatoes, about 1 1/2 " diameter are best,
cook 4 min.
3 doz blue crabs,live, or you can use frozen snow crab legs.
cook 5 min.
1 Lb small peeled onions.
cook 4 min.
5 Lb's of smoked sauage, we use roger wood 
cook 4 min.
If the potatoes are done add the shrimp.
10 Lb's of headless but not shelled. shrimp
cook 4 to 5 more minutes.
turn off heat and let set for 10 or 20 minutes.
you may need to adjust the cooking time due to the size of the potatoes.
best with cold beer .


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2003)

Both these recipes sounds GREAT - thanks for posting them!


----------

